
Two Monkeys - acsillag
http://riowang.blogspot.com/2018/12/two-monkeys.html
======
yantrams
Interesting. Came across this recently on David Lynch / Angelo Badalamenti's
free-jazz record's album cover.

[https://thoughtgang.bandcamp.com/](https://thoughtgang.bandcamp.com/)

------
omeid2
I wonder if these paintings, specially the ones by Pieter van der Borcht, have
in someway inspired Pierre Boulle to write Planet of the Apes.

~~~
jcoffland
I think Pierre Boulle was mostly inspired by Darwin.

~~~
fit2rule
So one wonders if Darwin were inclined to consider the role of evolution in
the feat of humans painting monkeys, pretending to be humans and exhibiting
all our follies ..

------
thristian
I had to disable HTTPS Everywhere to get this page to load. Even though
blogspot.com supports HTTPS perfectly well, apparently this site tries to
redirect to plain HTTP, and then HTTPS Everywhere says "hey, we know blogspot
supports HTTPS, we'll redirect it!" and the cycle begins anew...

~~~
schoen
I believe HTTPS Everywhere detects if a site sends a 301 or 302 redirect that
conflicts with a rewrite rule, but it doesn't detect Javascript redirects like
this page is doing:

    
    
      <script type='text/javascript'>
      if(window.location.protocol != 'http:') {
        location.href = location.href.replace("https://", "http://");
      }
      </script>

